# Plant Lighting



## pennington (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey I just got an account bc I am switching from saltwater to freshwater.
I have HO t5's with a 10,000k and an Actinic tube. 

Does anyone know if those tubes work well with plants or should I invest in 6,000k and Pink Roseate tubes or something else..?

Thanks


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

plants do best with 5000k to 6700k bulbs. IMO


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

full spectrum


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

i have 10,000k and actinic T5HO's in my cichlid tank (with plants) and don't seem to have any problems...i'm only growing anubias and some crypts in there, though. 

my high tech planted tank has 6700k T5HO's. I recommend either 6700's or the pinks. I've had good success with both.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

What size of tank and how about some more info on that light. Brand, number of bulbs,ect


----------

